# Systemwiederherstellung mit btrfs.

## Klaus Meier

Mit btrfs kann man ja mit Hilfe der Snapshotfunktion wunderbar das System im laufenden Betrieb sichern (und davon dann auch bootbare Backups erstellen). Dies ist recht trivial. Hier meine Variante, ich starte dieses Script jeden Tag als erstes, wenn ich den Rechner einschalte. Und bevor ich größere Umbauten vornehme. Die letzte Sicherung steht in /backup/1, das vom Tag davor in 2 usw. Die Snapshots werden mit -r angelegt, damit man sie nicht mehr verändern kann, z.B. wenn das Restore-Script Amok läuft oder man sonst etwas damit anstellt.

```
#! /bin/bash

Pfad=/backup

if ! test -d $Pfad

then

   mkdir $Pfad

fi

cd $Pfad

if test -d 3

then

   btrfs sub del 3

fi

if test -d 2

then

   echo 2 wird nach 3 verschoben

   mv 2 3

fi

if test -d 1

then

   echo 1 wird nach 2 verschoben

        mv 1 2

fi

btrfs sub snap -r / 1
```

Mit der Wiederherstellung habe ich mich sehr schwer getan, bis ich da eine brauchbare Lösung gefunden habe. Im Prinzip hat mich der Artikel in der c't über Suse auf den richtigen Pfad gebracht. Bei Suse wird aber jeder Ordner, in dem sich etwas ändert, als Subvolume angelegt. Dieser Weg ging bei mir voll in die Hose, da ich gerne einen vollständigen Snapshot erstelle. Und leider werden Subvolumes, die sich in einem Subvolume befinden, bei einem Snapshot nicht mit gesichert und darüber hinaus auch noch als leerer Ordner gespeichert. Das hat durchaus seine Berechtigung, z.B. wenn man /home als Subvolume anlegt, kann man / ganz einfach ohne /home sichern, hat aber massive Nachteile. Was man an dem Subvolume /var/lib/machines sieht. Dieser wird bei mir als Subvolume erstellt und  durch den Snapshot in einen leeren Ordner umgewandelt. Ok, leer ist er sowieso immer, zu was wird der eigentlich gebraucht?

Solange das System noch läuft muss man diese Wiederherstellung nicht aufrufen. Man kann ja Dateien, die man gelöscht oder kaputt editiert hat, manuell aus dem Snapshot wiederherstellen. Wenn das System aber nicht mehr starten will, entweder weil ein Update in die Hose gegangen ist oder man emerge -C glibc gemacht hat, dann hilft folgendes Script. Das System wird auf den Stand von /backup/1 versetzt, mit Ausnahme von /usr/portage und /var/lib/layman. Die bleiben erhalten. Zum einen verhindern diese Ordner ja keinen Systemstart und wenn ein Update in die Hose gegangen ist, dann hat man genau diese Updates wieder vor der Nase und kann analysieren, an welchem es lag. Und alles, was man sonst noch so hatte, ist in /backup/Jetzt gespeichert. Wenn man Änderungen an world oder USE-Flags gemacht hat, dann kann man sich die Dateien aus diesem Ordner zurückkopieren.

Man startet dazu ein Rettungssystem, mountet sein System nach /mnt/gentoo und startet dieses Script. Aber aufpassen, man sollte es vorher sichern. Wenn man es gerade erst auf sein System kopiert hat und es sich noch nicht im /bakup/1 befindet, ist es nach der Wiederherstellung nicht mehr in $PATH vorhanden und befindet sich nur noch in /backup/Jetzt. Wenn man nicht daran denkt, ist es irgendwann ganz weg. Die Ordner werden mit reflink=auto kopiert, weil ich für /var/log cow abgeschaltet habe.

Ansonsten bitte noch mit Vorsicht anwenden, es muss noch ausführlich getestet werden. Eventuell haben sich noch Fehler versteckt. Und es funktioniert auch nur, wenn man vorher das oben aufgeführte Backup-Script ausgeführt hat.

```
#! /bin/bash

Sicherung=backup/Jetzt

Backup=backup/1

cd /mnt/gentoo

#

# Testen, ob Backup vorhanden ist

if ! test -d $Backup

then

   echo $Backup ist nicht vorhanden

   exit

fi

#

# Ordner von alter Sicherung entfernen falls vorhanden

if test -d $Sicherung

then

   if test -d $Sicherung/var/lib/machines

   then

      btrfs sub del $Sicherung/var/lib/machines

   fi

   btrfs sub del $Sicherung

fi

btrfs sub create $Sicherung

#

# Ordner in Jetzt sichern und aus 1 wiederherstellen

for Ordner in bin boot etc lib32 lib64 opt sbin

do

   echo $Ordner wird wiederhergestellt

   mv $Ordner $Sicherung/

   cp -a --reflink=auto $Backup/$Ordner .

done

#

# Bei usr zusätzlich aktuelles portage zwischenspeichern und wiederherstellen

Ordner=usr

echo $Ordner wird wiederhergestellt

mv $Ordner/portage $Sicherung/

mv $Ordner $Sicherung/

cp -a --reflink=auto $Backup/$Ordner .

mv $Ordner/portage $Sicherung/$Ordner/

mv $Sicherung/portage $Ordner/

#

# Bei var zusätzlich aktuelles layman zwischenspeichern und wiederherstellen

# machines wird durch den Snapshot vom subvolume zum Ordner.

Ordner=var

echo $Ordner wird wiederhergestellt

mv $Ordner/lib/layman $Sicherung/

mv $Ordner $Sicherung/

cp -a --reflink=auto $Backup/$Ordner .

mv $Ordner/lib/layman $Sicherung/$Ordner/lib/

mv $Sicherung/layman $a/lib/

rmdir $Ordner/lib/machines

btrfs sub create $Ordner/lib/machines

chmod 700 $Ordner/lib/machines

#

# Sicher ist sicher...

echo Warten, bis alle Operationen abgeschlossen sind

btrfs sub sync /mnt/gentoo

btrfs file sync /mnt/gentoo
```

Last edited by Klaus Meier on Tue Jul 21, 2015 10:12 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## toralf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Eventuell haben sich noch Fehler versteckt.

 Und ob, hier fehlt ein "t" :

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo Warten, bis alle Operaionen abgeschlossen sind
> ```
> ...

  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, wenn das der einzige Fehler sein sollte, ich habe ich bislang auf die ausgeführten Befehle konzentriert....

----------

## py-ro

Soweit ganz anschaulich, aber bitte qualifiziere das nicht als Backup, es ist genauso wenig ein Backup wie RAID ein Backup ist.

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn Du den Titel anpassen würdest.

Ansonsten danke für die Arbeit die Du hinein gesteckt hast!

Bye

Py

----------

